# dimple piercings



## simpletoremember (Oct 5, 2010)

just got them done. does anyone know how often i should clean them and with what... i have been cleaning with sea-salt and water about 2-3 times a day.


----------



## Pheonix (Oct 5, 2010)

I used bactine on the outside and glyoxide on the inside 2 daily and rinsed my mouth with 50% listerine and 50% water after eating, smoking, kissing, any time you put anything other than water in your mouth.


----------



## simpletoremember (Oct 5, 2010)

thanks.


----------



## Mouse (Oct 6, 2010)

sea salt is all ya need. maybe a lil mouth wash if yous a dirty fucker


----------



## carnytrash (Oct 6, 2010)

Personally, I would stick to what you're doing. Warm salt water is about the best thing to use on piercings. When I had my bridge done, all I ever really did was clean off the crusty stuff once or twice a day with a q-tip moistened with my own saliva. Five years later, it's still there and never had any problems with it.

Also, it's overkill to use mouthwash on a constant basis.

The body has amazing healing powers, and when it comes to piercings, the lest you touch it, play with it and agitate it, the better and faster it will heal for you.


----------



## Pheonix (Oct 6, 2010)

are you seriously comparing dimple piercings to a bridge piercing.... some parts of the body heal at different rates, the bridge is a quick and carefree healer while the dimples are stubborn healers. its hard not to agitate the dimples cause every time you open up your mouth and speak your moving your dimples.


----------



## carnytrash (Oct 6, 2010)

Not at all. And obviously different parts of the body heal at different rates, and every body is different. Quick and carefree, eh? Considering the bridge is a surface piercing, there's a lot of people with rejection scars who might not feel that way. You speak of agitation but suggested to use an alcohol-based substance to rinse the mouth out in excess. 

Everyone has their own opinion of how to heal piercings, and I was just simply sharing my own experience.


----------



## Pheonix (Oct 8, 2010)

yea alcohol = bad and spit = good....lmfao

bridge ain't no surface piercing its the same as the eyebrow piercing.

who would take piercing cleaning advice from someone that cleans their piercings with spit?


----------



## rufe (Oct 13, 2010)

As a piercer, I suggest people use wound wash saline solution instead of mixing sea salt and water themselves. The goal in making a seal salt solution (SSS), is to match the salinity in your body (0.9%), and promote new cell growth by drawing out the dead skin cells, since the SSS is a different PH balance than your bodies. If you can make a 0.9% salt solution, I'm impressed, and if you think you can't, buy/steal some wound wash saline solution (since your piercing is a wound, it's pre-made to 0.9%, and the PH balance is right). Use the saline solution on a q-tip, twice a day (three at most), gently brushing any crusted material off. For dimple piercings, I hope you had someone do them who knew what they were doing, as improperly placed ones might not ever heal. Really, doing them past the first molar is a bad idea, since your salival ducts can actually move to the piercing site (Body Piercings )

For the oral care, definitely avoid oral sex for the first month, and I would use an alcohol free mouthwash once in the morning, once at night. For you anal people, after you eat drink or smoke you could rinse with water.

More info:

Oral Aftercare | Association of Professional Piercers

The problem is seeing five piercers gets you four different versions of aftercare, be smart, remember your body is an amazing fucking thing, and piercings have been successfully healed for hundreds of years without fancy chemicals.

In my case, my aftercare policies were passed down to me by Fakir Musafar, and I 100% believe that he's correct when saying wound wash saline solution > SSS > antibacterial soap > bactine > alcohol > etc

Hope this helps!

EDIT:

Also, in defense of camytrash, MOST people can heal piercings with just about anything as long as they are gentle and don't finger fuck it (fingers=dirt=infection), and aren't trying to constantly move it back in forth and spin it in circles (dead skin cells on your jewelry, you forcing it back and forth = tearing and never healing). Spit is often an extreme example I use, because I constantly get the question of "Well, my friend used <INSERT STRANGE FLUID OR OINTMENT HERE> to clean their piercing, and it healed just fine!". I try not to argue with success, and most people CAN heal piercings with almost ANYTHING on a q-tip, as long as they are brushing away dead skin cells and not being vigorous, but for the other part of the population that has trouble healing piercings, we have aftercare guidelines. Oh, and an eyebrow piercing is a "half" surface piercing, it has a frenum line running underneath it (kind of like the bottom of a dick). A bridge piercing is what I would also consider a "half" surface piercing, however that is no technical term. When properly placed, most people can heal bridges just fine, almost everyone who gets an eyebrow piercing and has it for 5+ years, faces some sort of migration or rejection.


----------

